# Changes in the Meaning of Pain with the Use of Guided Imagery



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is an 11 page article - I just put the last bit here for reference.http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/508003_11Changes in the Meaning of Pain with the Use of Guided ImageryChronic pain is associated with an array of health problems, and nurses care for persons experiencing pain in a variety of clinical settings. Complementary therapies are being used increasingly by persons experiencing chronic pain to help manage pain. The results of this study show that the use of a guided imagery technique over 4 days was effective in changing a person's pain experience. Participants used the guided imagery technique to relax, transform sensory images of pain, and change thinking about pain. The meaning of pain as never-ending and tormenting was also changed with the use of the guided imagery technique. Although the use of guided imagery should not be used in place of analgesic medication, it is useful as an adjunct to more traditional methods of pain treatment and can be offered to those persons who are unable or refuse to take analgesic medication. One goal of nursing is to enhance a person's ongoing, independent pursuit of health and well-being. Continuous change is inevitable as persons live with chronic pain. The use of guided imagery to assist persons experiencing pain as they evolve with the pain experience is an effective evidence-based nursing intervention


----------

